# EMR jobs in SK?



## exodus (Mar 22, 2010)

What kind of jobs can an EMR have in SK? Do they have a BLS medical transport like here? I'm EMT-B in the states, and it looks like I can challenge the EMR. So what could I do there as one? Also, how is pay up there?


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 22, 2010)

exodus said:


> What kind of jobs can an EMR have in SK? Do they have a BLS medical transport like here? I'm EMT-B in the states, and it looks like I can challenge the EMR. So what could I do there as one? Also, how is pay up there?



SK as in Slovakia?


----------



## exodus (Mar 22, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> SK as in Slovakia?



Saskatchewan, Canada


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 22, 2010)

exodus said:


> Saskatchewan, Canada



Slovakia I can help with. Canada no.

They need a different abbreviation to avoid confusion though.


----------



## exodus (Mar 22, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> Slovakia I can help with. Canada no.
> 
> They need a different abbreviation to avoid confusion though.



Haha thanks, anyways.


----------



## fortsmithman (Mar 27, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> Slovakia I can help with. Canada no.
> 
> They need a different abbreviation to avoid confusion though.



Another abbreviation for Saskatchewan in Sask.


----------



## nomofica (Apr 25, 2010)

I can't necessarily comment on the availability of positions in terms of 9-1-1 services, but I would be willing to bet there are positions for IFT, event EMS and even some industrial EMS if you know where to look. If you've got experience under your belt, it's obviously a definite asset. Though, in all honesty, all the big bucks in Canadian EMS is either in air transports (usually EMT-P/ACP or R/N - never heard of an EMT-A/PCP or EMRs on board) or the industrial work here in Alberta.


----------



## colafdp (Apr 25, 2010)

Unfortunately for you, most services will not employ an EMR for 911 response. The minimum usually is EMT\PCP. However, I do know of certain services around me that do hire EMR's. 

You can check this out http://semsa.org/Job Corner.htm for jobs.

You may also want to check out www.collegeofparamedics.sk.ca 

Also, you can PM me if you'd like for more info.


----------



## nomofica (Apr 30, 2010)

EMRs in Canada on a 911 service is next to nonexistent aside for firefighters.


----------



## basejump (Apr 30, 2010)

You can apply to Squadron 15 ambulance Calgary with the army with your EMR,and you can work part time,but they will train you up to their standards. There's an aptitude examination,and a physical. But that's my 2 cents if you want work.


----------



## fortsmithman (May 1, 2010)

nomofica said:


> EMRs in Canada on a 911 service is next to nonexistent aside for firefighters.


Or with volunteer/paid on call services in rural areas.


----------



## busmonkey (May 3, 2010)

Might be a little late on the reply but anyway:

I know out here in British Columbia BCAS (British Columbia Ambulance Service) employs EMRs for rural areas. You get stuck in a sh*t little town with pratically no call-outs and every once and a while they move you to a big city for a couple of days so you can do/redo practicums (i.e. Code 3 Driving, Communications etc.) other than that, I do not know about other provinces. We are (to my knowledge) the only provincially funded and provincial wide ambulance service. (I better check that.) Anyway, there is a link below giving info on BCAS. 


http://bcas.ca/EN/main/careers/emergency-medical-responder.html


----------



## fortsmithman (May 3, 2010)

busmonkey said:


> Might be a little late on the reply but anyway:
> 
> I know out here in British Columbia BCAS (British Columbia Ambulance Service) employs EMRs for rural areas. You get stuck in a sh*t little town with pratically no call-outs and every once and a while they move you to a big city for a couple of days so you can do/redo practicums (i.e. Code 3 Driving, Communications etc.) other than that, I do not know about other provinces. We are (to my knowledge) the only provincially funded and provincial wide ambulance service. (I better check that.) Anyway, there is a link below giving info on BCAS.
> 
> ...


In Alberta Alberta Health Services took over responsibility for EMS in Alberta.  Although there are still some non AHS services I believe they will be phased out with the province running it.  I'm not sure but I think Nova Scotia might be province run as well.  I believe that EMS in the YUkon is run by the territorial govt.


----------



## busmonkey (May 3, 2010)

fortsmithman said:


> In Alberta Alberta Health Services took over responsibility for EMS in Alberta.  Although there are still some non AHS services I believe they will be phased out with the province running it.  I'm not sure but I think Nova Scotia might be province run as well.  I believe that EMS in the YUkon is run by the territorial govt.



Thanks for all the info! That was a huge help, I never even bothered to check. I am loving this forum so far!

JB


----------



## Outbac1 (May 3, 2010)

There are three province wide systems here in the east. NS, NB and PEI. All managed by a subsidiary of Blue Cross for the respective governments.


----------

